# I can't detect wireless networks

## Kasumi_Ninja

For testing purposes I have bought a Sweex with a Ralink RT2571WF chipset. I installed the rt2570 ebuild enabled the proper kernel options. However when I issue a 'iwlist scanning' I can't detect any networks. I tested the network adapter in Windows and confirmed it worked. What can I can I try in order to detect my wireless network? Here is some relevant output:

# iwconfig

```
eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

rausb0    RT2500USB WLAN  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level:-120 dBm  Noise level:0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

# iwlist rausb0 scanning

```
rausb0    No scan results
```

# lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

rt2570                154944  0

nvidia               7234484  24
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

What kernel are you using and what chipset or what is the USB Vendor and Device IDs oof your Wireless dongle ?

At first sight it looks like an rt73, in which case you need an old kernel, 2.6.17 works or some of this post

Edit ... I like your sig. Thank you for the compliment.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aniruddha,
> 
> What kernel are you using and what chipset or what is the USB Vendor and Device IDs oof your Wireless dongle ?
> 
> At first sight it looks like an rt73, in which case you need an old kernel, 2.6.17 works or some of this post
> ...

 

Hi Neddy, first things first; I changed the weird subject ( looks like a fubared copy/paste). I mentioned the USB vendor and chipset in my first post   :Wink:  (Sweex with a Ralink RT2571WF chipset).  Here's my kernel version:

# uname -r

```
2.6.21-gentoo-r4
```

About the sig, I found your comment well formulated, capturing the essence of being part of one of the two major(Debian is the other one) free  communities. Gentoo has one of most easily accessible (trough bugzilla), transparent and flat organizational structures I know of . Therefor I think it is good to remind everyone has a responsibility contributing to Gentoo whenever you see things you dislike or when you want to see  some changes (code, write an ebuild, write documentation etc). In closing; thank you Neddy for your untiring contribution to the Gentoo project   :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

Kernels from 2.6.20 on fail. The next working one id 2.6.23-rc6 with some patching which is done for you.

See the link in my previous post.  You will need an overlay meanwhile.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aniruddha,
> 
> Kernels from 2.6.20 on fail. The next working one id 2.6.23-rc6 with some patching which is done for you.
> 
> See the link in my previous post.  You will need an overlay meanwhile.

 

Neddy, thanks for the info! Do maybe know an url with background information about the current situation with recent Linux kernel and the Ralink chipset (I couldn't find anything on google)? That way I hope better understand what is going on.

I see in your post that you haven't tested wpa yet. I will try the overlay asap and you let you know how it went.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

What I have understood is that the kernel got a new wireless stack around about 2.6.20 and one of the config symbols went away as a result.

CONFIG_NET_RADIO. This broke every out of kernel wireless module. However, the new wireless-stack wasn't perfect and didn't work with rt73 until 2.6.23-rc6. -rc5 will associate and ping about 20 times before it dies.

Due to further kernel changes along the way, the rt2x00 CVS code needs a patch to build with the 2.6.23-rc kernels.

Hopefully, the ebuild and CVS will catch up when 2.3.23 comes out. Meanwhile its all subject to change, so you need the bits I found mostly around the forums.

Oh - if you use nvidia-drivers, you need a patch for 2.6.23 too. nv locks up horribly.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Close but no cigar. I downloaded the net-wireless package but unfortunately there is no ebuild for my (RT2571WF) chipset . And I am not yet skilled enough to make one myself. I will take a look at older gentoo-sources

Update

The 2.6.18 Gentoo sources yield exactly the same results.

Update 2

And with the 2.6.16-r13 gentoo sources the rt2570 ebuild won't compile   :Laughing: 

```
 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.16-gentoo-r13

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT:        is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 
```

# ls -l /usr/src/linux

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 Sep 23 12:45 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

```

# grep WIRELESS_EXT .config

```
Yields no results
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

You are using the wrong kernel.

My link requires that be using 2.6.23-rc6 or later, your post says

```
 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.16-gentoo-r13 
```

which is too old.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aniruddha,
> 
> You are using the wrong kernel.
> 
> My link requires that be using 2.6.23-rc6 or later, your post says
> ...

 

Thanks for the comments Neddy. Unfortunately there isn't a patched ebuild for my chipset available:

 *Aniruddha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I downloaded the net-wireless package but unfortunately there is no ebuild for my (RT2571WF) chipset . And I am not yet skilled enough to make one myself. I will take a look at older gentoo-sources 

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

Isn't that a rt73 ?

Indeed, you mentioned the vendor by name and the rt2570 module is for rt73. The cincher  will be the sight of your Vendor and Device numbers from lsusb.

If its rt73 it works - I have a patched ebuild.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aniruddha,
> 
> Isn't that a rt73 ?
> 
> Indeed, you mentioned the vendor by name and the rt2570 module is for rt73. The cincher  will be the sight of your Vendor and Device numbers from lsusb.
> ...

 

lsusb didn't reveal much to me

```
Bus 001 Device 007: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp.
```

Luckely the driver cd that came with the dongle revealed this   :Very Happy:  :

# ls /media/dvdrw/Drivers/WINXP

```
AegisE5.dll    SWU.exe       filespec7x     rt2500usb.inf  rt73.cat  vssver.scc

AegisI5.exe    WRLSetup.exe  results.txt    rt2500usb.sys  rt73.inf

Install7x.dll  devcon.exe    rt2500usb.cat  rt73.bin       rt73.sys

```

Turns out you're right! Now for another question; where did you get the 2.6.23-rc6 kernel? From upstream? Thanks for all the help!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

You can do it the hard way, with 2.6.22 vanillia and apply the patch, or you can unmask it in portage.

2.6.23-rc7 is there now too.

Open /etc/portage/package.keywords and add a line sys-kernel/vanilla-sources ~x86.

Make a directory /lib/firmware and put the rt73.bin file in it from the Windows CD, or get a (maybe) later copy from the web

```
emerge vanallia-sources -av
```

check its 2.6.23-rc6 or later.

Now follow the post I linked earlier.

Your lsusb output

```
ID 148f:2573 
```

identifies the vendor and hardware inside any USB device.

Its all thats needed to determine the required driver. Its much more useful than all the information on the box and the instructions that came with the device. Hint: put 

```
148f:2573 +usb +linux
```

into Google

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Thanks for the answer an the tip about lsusb. I didn't knew that little line held so much information. I will continue testing tomorrow   :Smile: 

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Oh - if you use nvidia-drivers, you need a patch for 2.6.23 too. nv locks up horribly.

 

Do you happen to know if I also need to do something special for proprietary nvidia drivers with kernel-2.6.23-rc7? When I try to emerge nvidia-drivers I get the following error:

```
make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0/usr/src/nv] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   nvidia-drivers-100.14.09.ebuild, line 212:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

 *

 * Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/temp/build.log'.

 *

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_nvidia-drivers-100.14.09-29742.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc7/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc7/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc7/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc7/null.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

Yes you do. I can't run 100.14.09 so I can't test it but I can point you in the right direction because I had to patch 1.0.96xx for myself.

Copy the  /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers directory to your overlay, so it contians both x11-drivers/ and the net-wireless/ you fetched from my server. In your overlay, rename nvidia-drivers-100.14.09.ebuild to nvidia-drivers-100.14.09-r1.ebuild

Find this part of the code, this is from my nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639-r1.ebuild, yours will e similar

```
 

        # Patches go below here, add brief description

        use x86-fbsd \

                && cd "${WORKDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}/doc" \

                || cd "${WORKDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}"

        # Use the correct defines to make gtkglext build work

        epatch "${FILESDIR}"/NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch

        # Use some more sensible gl headers and make way for new glext.h

        epatch "${FILESDIR}"/NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch

        # allow on board sensors to work with lm_sensors

        epatch "${FILESDIR}"/NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch

        # apply patch for 2.6.23

        if [[ ${KV_MINOR} -eq 6 && ${KV_PATCH} -gt 22 ]] ; then

                epatch "${FILESDIR}"/kernel-2.6.23-patch

        fi

        if ! use x86-fbsd; then

                # Quiet down warnings the user does not need to see

                sed -i \

                        -e 's:-Wpointer-arith::g' \

                        -e 's:-Wsign-compare::g' \

                        "${S}"/Makefile.kbuild

                # If you set this then it's your own fault when stuff breaks :)

                [[ -n ${USE_CRAZY_OPTS} ]] && sed -i "s:-O:${CFLAGS}:" Makefile.*

                # If greater than 2.6.5 use M= instead of SUBDIR=

                cd "${S}"; convert_to_m Makefile.kbuild

        fi

}

src_compile() {

```

You will need to add the

```
         # apply patch for 2.6.23

        if [[ ${KV_MINOR} -eq 6 && ${KV_PATCH} -gt 22 ]] ; then

                epatch "${FILESDIR}"/kernel-2.6.23-patch

        fi
```

to your ebuild. That tests the kernel version and applies the patch if its greater than 2.6.22

Now, find the patch on the web and put it in the files/ directory, using the file name  kernel-2.6.23-patch.

The line 

```
epatch "${FILESDIR}"/kernel-2.6.23-patch
```

apples the patch.

Hint: the patch here is for the 100.14.11 driver but it may well work.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Thanks again for your help. I followed your instructions to the letter ans now I hit another obstacle   :Laughing: :

```
>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_nvidia-drivers-100.14.09-r1-7855.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc7/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc7/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc7/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc7/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc7/null.gcda
```

As you can see I have done everything correctly:

# emerge -av nvidia-drivers

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09-r1 [100.14.09] USE="gtk (-multilib)" 0 kB [0=>1]

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09-r1 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0.run MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0.run RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0.run SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0.run SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0.run size ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0.run ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.23-rc7

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 100.14.09.............................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying kernel-2.6.23-patch ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

rm -f Makefile

sh ./conftest.sh "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux cc_sanity_check full_output

sh ./conftest.sh "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux select_makefile full_output

make --no-print-directory -f Makefile module

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

I think thats a known bug. The sandbox is a safety feature but for some external kernel modules, it needs to be disabled.

Try 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge nvidia-drivers 
```

to turn off sandbox for this emerge only

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aniruddha,
> 
> I think thats a known bug. The sandbox is a safety feature but for some external kernel modules, it needs to be disabled.
> 
> Try 
> ...

 

Thanks that did the trick! Upon booting I got the following hopefully last obstacle. For no apparent reason internet refused to work. Normally I used the the sklin98 driver for my ethernet card.

#lspci

```
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

```

```
INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * Starting syslog-ng ...                                                 

[ ok ] * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...                                   

[ ok ] * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                         

[ ok ] * Starting eth0

 *   Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                 

[ !! ] * ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

```
 *       network interface eth0 does not exist 
```

means that the module for your network card is not built or not loaded or both.

The sklin98 driver has been depreciated for some time. The sklin98 help, ir 2.6.22 says

```
  │ This driver supports the original Yukon chipset. This driver is                                 │  

  │ deprecated and will be removed from the kernel in the near future,                              │  

  │ it has been replaced by the skge driver. skge is cleaner and                                    │  

  │ seems to work better.                                                                           │  

  │ 
```

So its time to switch to skge.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

You're right. After some experimenting it turned out that I needed to use the "New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support" driver. I proceeded with installing the rt73 (without sandbox otherwise it  wouldn't compile):             

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -av  rt73  
```

However I am afraid this isn't the correct driver   :Crying or Very sad:  As you can see with the following output:

# lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

rt73                  181888  0

nvidia               7234548  24

```

# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Hi-Speed Internal Multi-Card Reader/Writer

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp.

# iwconfig

```
eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

rausb0    no wireless extensions.
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

rt73 is not the right driver any more.

Lets recap.  You need kernel 2.6.23-rc6 or later -rc8 was the latest as of last night (26 September)

Make sure 

```
uname -r
```

shows that or a later kernel and 

```
readlink /usr/src/linux
```

shows the same kernel.

You need my net-wireless overlay, which you can get as as a tarball

That contains a patched rt2x00 driver ebuild, which is the one you need. Untar the tarball to your overlay.

Before you 

```
emerge rt2x00
```

, edit /etc/portage/package.use and add 

```
net-wireless/rt2x00 rt73usb
```

If you omit this step, all the drivers in the package will be built and rt2500usb will grab your wireless device and it will fail.

Now emerge the driver and 

```
modprobe rt73usb
```

ifconfig should show you wlan0

============== edit ================

I didn't read your post properly

rausb0 is your wireless. It needs

```
ifconfig  rausb0 up
```

before it will show you any wireless extensions.

rt73 works with old kernels.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I've done all I could but didn't manage to get it working   :Sad:   Here's a short summary:

#  uname -r

```
2.6.23-rc7

```

# readlink /usr/src/linux

```
linux-2.6.23-rc7

```

# FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -av net-wireless/rt2x00

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1  USE="rt73usb -asm -debug -rfkill -rt2400pci -rt2500pci -rt2500usb -rt61pci" 0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]   
```

...

```
 * ERROR: net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   rt2x00-9999-r1.ebuild, line 134:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

 *

 * Unable to make  KERNDIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.23-rc7/build  .

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

Hmm. Everything os ok until you get to  

```
* ERROR: net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1 failed. 
```

I need the first error which is above that message somewhere.

The  

```
* Unable to make  KERNDIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.23-rc7/build 
```

may mean that sandbox is getting in the way, which you can work round with 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge rt2x00
```

The last 40 lines of the build log /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/temp/build.log would show the error

Thats 

```
tail -n 40  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/temp/build.log 
```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I did disable the sandbox feature   :Wink: 

 *Aniruddha wrote:*   

> # FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -av net-wireless/rt2x00

 

Here's the output from build.log:

# tail -n 40  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/temp/build.log

```
  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function 'rt73usb_fill_rxdone':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1379: error: 'RX_FLAG_FAILED_FCS_CRC' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1379: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1379: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function 'rt73usb_validate_eeprom':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1413: error: implicit declaration of function 'DECLARE_MAC_BUF'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1413: error: 'macbuf' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function 'rt73usb_configure_filter':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1844: error: 'FIF_ALLMULTI' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1845: error: 'FIF_FCSFAIL' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1846: error: 'FIF_PLCPFAIL' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1847: error: 'FIF_CONTROL' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1848: error: 'FIF_OTHER_BSS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1849: error: 'FIF_PROMISC_IN_BSS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1988: error: unknown field 'start' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1989: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1994: error: unknown field 'configure_filter' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1994: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/work/rt2x00-9999] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make: *** [default] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   rt2x00-9999-r1.ebuild, line 134:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

 *

 * Unable to make  KERNDIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.23-rc7/build  .

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

Something has changed.

I can't fetch the code just now, rt2x00-9999 is a CVS build and I get 

```
cvs [login aborted]: connect to rt2400.cvs.sourceforge.net(66.35.250.89):2401 failed: Connection refused
```

Those symbol names are not in the 2.6.23-rc6 kernel, I've grepped fro them, nor are they in -rc7. So it must be the rt2x00 CVS code thats changed.

I'll try the CVS again tomorrow.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aniruddha,
> 
> Something has changed.
> 
> I can't fetch the code just now, rt2x00-9999 is a CVS build and I get 
> ...

 

Thanks! Let me know when you learn something new.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

Its the manes in the kernel that have changed.

I started on a patch to rt2x00 then their CVS changed because a rerun of the same patch caused my work in progress patch to fail to apply.

So if CVS is changing, the real devs are working on it, or at least, making commits to their CVS.

I plan to give the rt2x00 devs a few days before I try again.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Ok, thanks for all your help Neddy. In the meantime I will play with my PC in order to learn some more therefor I might not have Gentoo available for some time. In the meantime the most importamt thing for me is that I want to learn how Gentoo wireless with wpa encryption works, therefor I consider purchasing a wifi PCI card. Thanks again.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I proceeded by installing the Windows driver but still not results   :Rolling Eyes: :

# iwlist rausb0 scanning

```
rausb0    No scan results
```

# iwconfig

```
eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

rausb0    RT2500USB WLAN  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level:-120 dBm  Noise level:0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

# ndiswrapper -l

```
rt73 : driver installed

        device (148F:2573) present (alternate driver: rt2570)
```

# lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ndiswrapper           143516  0

vboxdrv                32136  0

rt2570                154944  0

nvidia               7234484  24
```

# lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 008: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp.
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aniruddha,

You are still using rt2570 as it loaded before ndiswrapper.

It may be worse than that, both drivers may be attempting to control the hardware. You msy not load ndiswrapper while rt2570 is loaded.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aniruddha,
> 
> You are still using rt2570 as it loaded before ndiswrapper.
> 
> It may be worse than that, both drivers may be attempting to control the hardware. You msy not load ndiswrapper while rt2570 is loaded.

 

Yes! Finally some result!!!   :Very Happy:   'iwlist wlan0 scanning' finally worked after:

```
# rmmod rt2570
```

```
# rmmod ndiswrapper
```

```
# modprobe ndiswrapper
```

Thanks a lot!

----------

